# !!! TRANNY NUMBERS: HELP NEEDED !!!



## src (Jul 24, 2004)

Hello guys!
No one can help us but you!
Please help me and with your help we can made a reference topic to all known tranny numbers we have on our babes! Please read carefully to the end of my topic and post a comment if you can!

I have a problem with my tranny, so I started to search another one. As I need a good tranny for my modified NX2000 engine, I think what JDM tranny with OEM VLSD is the best one. As I know, there is a number of JDM trannys also have VLSD may be fitted, such as Sentra SE-R or 200SX SE-R tranny, Primera GT tranny, maybe FWD BlueBird tranny. 

I don’t really know, if tranny from SR20DET and SR20DETT engines will fit, but these trannys have more power capabilities, so maybe more preferable option to my modified SR20DE?

So, I contacted the company who can supply me with JDM tranny, and they asked me what the numbers tranny must have on its body. As I know, all VLSD trannys marked “V” which follows numbers, and non-VLSD tranny have “A” or don’t have any letter after numbers on the tranny’s body.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE
All of you, who have SR20DE engine, please post at this topic your tranny numbers in the form:

-	which vehicle model do you have, year of production
-	FWD, RWD or AWD
-	JDM, USDM or EURDM
-	if the tranny has OEM VLSD or not
-	numbers and letters on the tranny’s body

Thank you guyes!
Waiting for answers from you soon!


----------

